# My Mac Collection



## tsukiyomi (Jul 12, 2006)

This is just my makeup collection:


----------



## Lalli (Jul 12, 2006)

wow!!! nice collection


----------



## Dawn (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree!!  Nice collection!!


----------



## user6 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice variety of stuff, that's awesome!!


----------



## sel00187 (Jul 13, 2006)

thats a gorgeous collection! if i ever get to half of that i'l be happy


----------



## xBROKENxHEARTSx (Jul 13, 2006)

Great collection, I wish my collection could grow $300 every week


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xBROKENxHEARTSx* 
_Great collection, I wish my collection could grow $300 every week_

 
It's every two weeks. So like 150 each week.


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 6, 2006)

Newly Updated


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 6, 2006)

nice collection!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 6, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## danabanayna (Aug 6, 2006)

Great Collection


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2006)

I love all your shadesticks! Thats a great collection.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Great stash!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Dec 6, 2006)

Now that I'm all pregnant and stuff, I haven't bought MAC makeup in months. It's sad and hurty.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely collection.


----------



## Alesha (Dec 6, 2006)

I want your shadows and shadesticks! SO jealous!


----------



## L0VELY (Dec 6, 2006)

HOLY CRAP! I'm so jealous of your collection! I want all your eyeshadows and pigments!


----------



## juli (Dec 6, 2006)

Omgshieee I love ur mac collection!!!


----------

